# Samsung Galaxy S Duos S7562 - Move apps to SD Problem



## viper_ad (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi,

I have a Samsung Galaxy S Duos S7562. (Android OS, v4.0.4)

I am trying to move the apps installed to SD but its not happening there is no such option i tried the well known apps on play store for this task but they also don't have any such feature when installed on my phone. One of them even has it posted on its app description as given below:

_Galaxy S3 is not supported:
* Galaxy S3 configures the SD card as a secondary external storage. This is configured by Samsung. Nothing developers can do about this. Please contact Samsung for details.
Not supported devices:
* Galaxy S3, Note 2, Galaxy Nexus, Tablets
* read FAQ 10 for details: App 2 SD > MENU > Settings > About > FAQ_

I have also tried the _adb shell pm set-install-location 2_ command in the proper way.(The same command worked for my HTC Desire S and HTC Wildfire S).
So, Guys is there a way to move apps to the SD card, WITHOUT ROOTING. Just give me any information you might have about this. I am 
assuming this i a problem with the Samsung Android OS.

Since its gonna be my everyday usage phone, i don't feel like playing around or changing the stock OS.:cyclops:
Minor tweaks are alright.

Thanks Guys.


----------



## Tyraenor (Nov 15, 2012)

Yes I have the same issue and would like to know if that is possible.

I know there is a fix for the SIII but you need root and I do not know if there is a rooting solution for this phone already.
Please let us know if there is root and/or non-root solution available...

Thank you very much!


----------



## timber1952 (Nov 21, 2012)

Tyraenor said:


> Yes I have the same issue and would like to know if that is possible.
> 
> I know there is a fix for the SIII but you need root and I do not know if there is a rooting solution for this phone already.
> Please let us know if there is root and/or non-root solution available...
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

I install my apps in normal way. Afterwards I open the standard filemanager, go to the app directory and use the menue button. Then choose "move" and transfer the app directory to the extSdcard and fill in. Now use the app and have fun. Most of my apps operate from the extSdcard without any problem.

regards
timber1952


----------



## ahmed_eid_10 (Nov 30, 2012)

i have the same problem but i cant anderstand what will i do!!!!


----------



## viper_ad (Dec 2, 2012)

Guys i called up Samsung the person at the call center tried to argue with me and give me all the procedures and information like i was a noob (the same things we all have tried or read on the net.) It seems they also don't know that they have a problem !! So, I got angry so he said he'll arrange a call from "TECHNICAL EXECUTIVE REPRESENTATIVE" ( the names they think for position to make them sound important ) 

And when i got from this above mentioned person she tried to give me the same answer but when i further protested she accepted that this is a limitation of the OS customizations by Samsung. 

So, Guys only solution to this problem -- Use a Custom ROM..(CM or some other i don't know)
Please post the name and version, if some one is happy with the Custom ROM they might be using on this phone. (like if it has all the features running)


----------



## suhaibkhilji (Dec 4, 2012)

viper_ad said:


> Guys i called up Samsung the person at the call center tried to argue with me and give me all the procedures and information like i was a noob (the same things we all have tried or read on the net.) It seems they also don't know that they have a problem !! So, I got angry so he said he'll arrange a call from "TECHNICAL EXECUTIVE REPRESENTATIVE" ( the names they think for position to make them sound important )
> 
> And when i got from this above mentioned person she tried to give me the same answer but when i further protested she accepted that this is a limitation of the OS customizations by Samsung.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Good you made the lady accept this is an OS issue, did you ask will it be fixed in the upgrade by Samsung (sooner or later)


----------



## Priyam884 (Dec 4, 2012)

Having thevsame problem on my dads phone.


Sent from my GT-S6802 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bonjourno (Dec 15, 2012)

timber1952 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I install my apps in normal way. Afterwards I open the standard filemanager, go to the app directory and use the menue button. Then choose "move" and transfer the app directory to the extSdcard and fill in. Now use the app and have fun. Most of my apps operate from the extSdcard without any problem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hii 
Are u sure this is a right way and it's going to work normaly.... 
Please send us the app path to move to sd... but be sure please..:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 27, 2012)

i wanna know is there any way for unrooted s duos to move apps to sd.......


----------



## mvrk69 (Jan 25, 2013)

Isn't there anyway to swap sdcard by extSdCard?

/dev/fuse gets mounted on  /sdcard - internatl storage

I've tried with a script on init.d to umount /sdcard and then mount mount my external sdcard on /sdcard, but doesn't work, it mounts /dev/fuse again on /sdcard 

---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:02 PM ----------




mvrk69 said:


> Isn't there anyway to swap sdcard by extSdCard?
> 
> /dev/fuse gets mounted on  /sdcard - internatl storage
> 
> I've tried with a script on init.d to umount /sdcard and then mount mount my external sdcard on /sdcard, but doesn't work, it mounts /dev/fuse again on /sdcard

Click to collapse



I think i got it, now my sdcard partition (/dev/block/mmcblk1p1) apears mounted on /mnt/sdcard along with /dev/fuse wich is kind of weird, but is working:

[email protected]:/mnt/sdcard # busybox mount

rootfs on / type rootfs (ro,relatime)
tmpfs on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,mode=755)
devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,relatime,mode=600)
proc on /proc type proc (rw,relatime)
sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,relatime)
none on /acct type cgroup (rw,relatime,cpuacct)
tmpfs on /mnt/asec type tmpfs (rw,relatime,mode=755,gid=1000)
tmpfs on /mnt/obb type tmpfs (rw,relatime,mode=755,gid=1000)
none on /dev/cpuctl type cgroup (rw,relatime,cpu)
/dev/block/mmcblk0p16 on /system type ext4 (ro,relatime,user_xattr,barrier=1,data=ordered)
/dev/block/mmcblk0p25 on /data type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,user_xattr,barrier=1,journal_async_commit,data=ordered,noauto_da_alloc,discard)
/dev/block/mmcblk0p11 on /persist type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_xattr,barrier=1,data=ordered)
/dev/block/mmcblk0p17 on /cache type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_xattr,barrier=1,data=ordered)
/dev/block/mmcblk0p19 on /efs type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_xattr,barrier=1,data=ordered)
/sys/kernel/debug on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw,relatime)
/dev/fuse on /mnt/sdcard type fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,user_id=1023,group_id=1023,default_permissions,allow_other)
/dev/block/mmcblk1p1 on /mnt/sdcard type vfat (rw,relatime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=cp437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro)

[email protected]:/mnt/sdcard # busybox df -h                                                                                                                                                      
Filesystem                Size      Used Available Use% Mounted on
tmpfs                   322.7M     84.0K    322.6M   0% /dev
tmpfs                   322.7M         0    322.7M   0% /mnt/asec
tmpfs                   322.7M         0    322.7M   0% /mnt/obb
/dev/block/mmcblk0p16
                          1.1G    836.4M    314.4M  73% /system
/dev/block/mmcblk0p25
                          1.8G      1.6G    192.3M  89% /data
/dev/block/mmcblk0p11
                          7.9M      4.0M      3.8M  51% /persist
/dev/block/mmcblk0p17
                        492.1M      8.2M    483.9M   2% /cache
/dev/block/mmcblk0p19
                         11.8M      4.1M      7.7M  35% /efs
/dev/fuse                12.8G      1.3G     11.5G  10% /mnt/sdcard
/dev/block/mmcblk1p1     12.8G      1.3G     11.5G  10% /mnt/sdcard


----------



## shanal (Jan 25, 2013)

Is there any way to move apps to sdcard without rooting ???


----------



## mvrk69 (Jan 25, 2013)

shanal said:


> Is there any way to move apps to sdcard without rooting ???

Click to collapse



Not that i know of.


----------



## akshay007dhore (Jan 26, 2013)

shanal said:


> Is there any way to move apps to sdcard without rooting ???

Click to collapse



Till now,no.........unrooted s duos means wings of bird binded in chains.......rooted means free bird,can do anything.........


Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## affan848 (Jan 28, 2013)

*good!*



timber1952 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I install my apps in normal way. Afterwards I open the standard filemanager, go to the app directory and use the menue button. Then choose "move" and transfer the app directory to the extSdcard and fill in. Now use the app and have fun. Most of my apps operate from the extSdcard without any problem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




very good I got it...
also set "show hidden files"
then u will be able to move files to sd card...
thanks a lot...


----------



## sree.panoor (Feb 13, 2013)

*samsaung galaxy s dous*

Same here. Cant move apps2sd. Getting an error " script not installed" while using S2E. the method timber1952 posted didnt worked for me.


----------



## nil69 (Feb 13, 2013)

akshay007dhore said:


> Till now,no.........unrooted s duos means wings of bird binded in chains.......rooted means free bird,can do anything.........
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse





OK  bt how too root 7562
pls help


----------



## jakee11 (Feb 16, 2013)

*root-solution in China, only 30 seconds needed*



nil69 said:


> OK  bt how too root 7562
> pls help

Click to collapse



does ur pc accept Chinese software? try sesrch "Shendurom 3.0.7.exe" with w.baidu.com or //soft.mumayi.net/downinfo/27856.html download and install


----------



## isfahan27 (Feb 21, 2013)

sree.panoor said:


> Same here. Cant move apps2sd. Getting an error " script not installed" while using S2E. the method timber1952 posted didnt worked for me.

Click to collapse



Please refer to this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1912654&page=104 

Look at Post # 2


----------



## johniq (Feb 28, 2013)

I DID IT!!!! YEAH!!! Try this:

1. You have to root your stock rom.  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=32522445&postcount=41

2. Partition your SD card.   http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/index.php?title=SD_card_partitioning 

3. How to use Link2SD.    http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1614700


----------



## akshay007dhore (Mar 1, 2013)

Still stuck on link2sd.......

I swaped external sd to internal sd.......
See the screenshot.....no need to partition n all


Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## viper_ad (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi,

I have a Samsung Galaxy S Duos S7562. (Android OS, v4.0.4)

I am trying to move the apps installed to SD but its not happening there is no such option i tried the well known apps on play store for this task but they also don't have any such feature when installed on my phone. One of them even has it posted on its app description as given below:

_Galaxy S3 is not supported:
* Galaxy S3 configures the SD card as a secondary external storage. This is configured by Samsung. Nothing developers can do about this. Please contact Samsung for details.
Not supported devices:
* Galaxy S3, Note 2, Galaxy Nexus, Tablets
* read FAQ 10 for details: App 2 SD > MENU > Settings > About > FAQ_

I have also tried the _adb shell pm set-install-location 2_ command in the proper way.(The same command worked for my HTC Desire S and HTC Wildfire S).
So, Guys is there a way to move apps to the SD card, WITHOUT ROOTING. Just give me any information you might have about this. I am 
assuming this i a problem with the Samsung Android OS.

Since its gonna be my everyday usage phone, i don't feel like playing around or changing the stock OS.:cyclops:
Minor tweaks are alright.

Thanks Guys.


----------



## Tux2609 (Mar 1, 2013)

You can use Directory bind to move stuff to ext sd card and to bind them to internal memory, or you can use Mounts2sd to move folders to ext sd  card or to swap internal with external memory (for this you will have to create ext4 partition on your sd card). Both apps need root.


----------



## lowprize (Mar 10, 2013)

johniq said:


> I DID IT!!!! YEAH!!! Try this:
> 
> 1. You have to root your stock rom.  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=32522445&postcount=41
> 2. Partition your SD card.   http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/index.php?title=SD_card_partitioning
> 3. How to use Link2SD.    http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1614700

Click to collapse



instead of Move2SD you need choose make Link. Then App will be linked to /data/sdext2. Moving is not possible enable due to limitation of sw and hw of some Samsung phones.

Maximum capacity od second SD is 1024MB, formated ie. as ext2. You can check it by TotalCMD


----------



## AxE_09 (Mar 23, 2013)

akshay007dhore said:


> Still stuck on link2sd.......
> 
> I swaped external sd to internal sd.......
> See the screenshot.....no need to partition n all
> ...

Click to collapse




Plz Explain how u did that? THANX


----------



## akshay007dhore (Mar 24, 2013)

AxE_09 said:


> Plz Explain how u did that? THANX

Click to collapse



Use external to internal swap app!!

 sent from my S3 the legend using xda premium


----------



## affan848 (Mar 25, 2013)

*check here how to swap*



akshay007dhore said:


> Use external to internal swap app!!
> 
> sent from my S3 the legend using xda premium

Click to collapse



wwwDOTyoutubeDOTcom/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=RFX9mZOwWyw[/url]


----------



## Henri BR (Apr 9, 2013)

affan848 said:


> wwwDOTyoutubeDOTcom/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=RFX9mZOwWyw[/url]

Click to collapse



Could you or some reupload it?
Anyway, could someone help on a similar issue to our S Duos?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2227471


----------



## Assassins leader (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Moving Apps to Sd card in Sduos*



affan848 said:


> very good I got it...
> also set "show hidden files"
> then u will be able to move files to sd card...
> thanks a lot...

Click to collapse



Can u explain this step i tried this using ES File Explorer but i cant find the directory in which my downloaded apps are installed,besides there are to many folders just getting confused help........................... if u can put some snapshots ti would be great


----------



## samiline (Jun 22, 2013)

mvrk69 said:


> Isn't there anyway to swap sdcard by extSdCard?
> 
> /dev/fuse gets mounted on  /sdcard - internatl storage
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Don't you think applications will use SD Card as primary memory for running apps if you change mount point and that will cost us in terms of performance?


----------



## ajparejas (Sep 9, 2013)

*Same Problem*



mvrk69 said:


> Isn't there anyway to swap sdcard by extSdCard?
> 
> /dev/fuse gets mounted on  /sdcard - internatl storage
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




i have a lot off apps. and now i cant open my galery. its saids that my memory is full. how can i move the oob files and data files to extSdcard wihtout rooting?

---------- Post added at 03:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:41 PM ----------




lowprize said:


> instead of Move2SD you need choose make Link. Then App will be linked to /data/sdext2. Moving is not possible enable due to limitation of sw and hw of some Samsung phones.
> 
> Maximum capacity od second SD is 1024MB, formated ie. as ext2. You can check it by TotalCMD

Click to collapse



unable to install link2sd


----------



## viji1988 (Sep 11, 2013)

*samsung galaxy s duos*



shanal said:


> Is there any way to move apps to sdcard without rooting ???

Click to collapse



for me also the same problem persists.....and i cannot even play720p videos........ while it runs smoothly on other lower end devices....


----------



## dhruv7855 (Oct 13, 2013)

viji1988 said:


> for me also the same problem persists.....and i cannot even play720p videos........ while it runs smoothly on other lower end devices....

Click to collapse



hi der..playing 720 hd videos in sgsd is impossible...due to very low gpu...in other devices like htc have higher gpu specifications then s duos...and for app2sd custom roms by dev mohitash are working great...


----------



## vishalkh100 (Jan 1, 2014)

*Use Link2sd and gl2sd to move large games to extSDcard*

u will get gl to sd app on play store.. it is best but u will need a rooted phone.


----------



## ishanjain28 (Mar 2, 2014)

*[Solved] Swapping SdCard on a rooted ICS phone.{ANY ICS Phone}*

Hi Guys! Finally i have got a way to swap sd card on a rooted phone but it should be running ICS. i have personally tested this on ICS. check for others too, please. 
Things Required:-
          A rooted ICS phone.
          Terminal emulator

Instructions:-

1. Open Terminal Emulator on your Phone. 
2. Type 
	
	



```
su
```
 and press enter
3. Allow root access to Terminal Emulator. 
4. Now copy the whole code snippet into it and press enter.

```
sleep 2
mount -o remount,rw /
mkdir -p /data/internal_sd
mount -o bind /mnt/sdcard /data/internal_sd
mount -t vfat -o umask=0000 /dev/block/vold/179:33 /mnt/sdcard
mount -o bind /data/internal_sd /mnt/extSdCard
```
5. DONE!!!

Check your phone. SD card allocation has been switched.

This whole thing was tested on a rooted ICS official samsung rom and on Kyleopen Rom. Check this for others too.  

Phone:-Samsung Galaxy S Duos[rooted with official and kyleopen rom(tested on both)]

*PLEASE!! Press Thanks If Helped. *


----------



## s7562 (Mar 11, 2014)

ishanjain28 said:


> Hi Guys! Finally i have got a way to swap sd card on a rooted phone but it should be running ICS. i have personally tested this on ICS. check for others too, please.
> Things Required:-
> A rooted ICS phone.
> Terminal emulator
> ...

Click to collapse



worked perfect ,thank you very much.keep it up !!!

i had one question :how to go back to normal position ?


----------



## ishanjain28 (Mar 11, 2014)

*How to go back to normal position*



s7562 said:


> worked perfect ,thank you very much.keep it up !!!
> 
> i had one question :how to go back to normal position ?

Click to collapse



umm! if you want to go back then just restart your phone and it will revert back.

---------- Post added at 03:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 PM ----------




s7562 said:


> worked perfect ,thank you very much.keep it up !!!
> 
> i had one question :how to go back to normal position ?

Click to collapse



umm! if you want to go back then just restart your phone and it will revert back.

---------- Post added at 04:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:35 PM ----------




dhruv7855 said:


> hi der..playing 720 hd videos in sgsd is impossible...due to very low gpu...in other devices like htc have higher gpu specifications then s duos...and for app2sd custom roms by dev mohitash are working great...

Click to collapse



NO! you can play 720p videos on s duos.

1. Download setcpu from playstore.
2. set the min and max limits to 1008MHz.
3. set the bottom left option to performance and the bottom right one to noop. 
now restart your phone.
4. open settings->developer options
5. there is a setting in last. 
6. tick the option named "do not keep activites".
7. and set the other limit to run only 1 background process. 
8. now open mx player and play the video through SW decoder. it will work without a hitch.
NOTE:- if it is still not working then clear ram too before playing the movie


----------



## coolamit (Mar 17, 2014)

link2sd app works great in s7562


----------



## saikiransama (Mar 18, 2014)

Just Root Your Phone and Use GL to Sd App it is best and you can move almost any app or game.even if the size is more than 1 GB. link 2 sd is also helpful


----------



## flameonfzn (Mar 18, 2014)

viper_ad said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Samsung Galaxy S Duos S7562. (Android OS, v4.0.4)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have three options :
1)internal external swap
2)use link2sd
3)use gl to sd
Okey so the first option is temporary, you can't remove your sdcard, and for the second option you need to partition your sdcard, and the part which you have given to link2sd is not usable at ol, it won't show up in your computer..  it will just be used by link2sd, also it just links the app to that partition and doesn't entirely moves it to sdcard_
I would tell you to use gl to sd, because the bigger apps(mostly games) data entire data is moved to sdcard and there is no need for partitioning the sdcard_just the app stays in the internal memory,  you just have to download the app from playstore and move the app to sd, but your device must be rooted
Press thanx if i helped 

Sent from my C2104 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyamatabright (Apr 29, 2014)

Hello. please i partition my memory and the partition for the link2sd cant show on the phone, only the phone memory and de remaining external memory can show. help  me to let them show.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## akammar (May 14, 2014)

Its worked for me.. but the apps are installing in phone memory only.. not in microsd.. How to I change that?  Help me 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## viper_ad (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi,

I have a Samsung Galaxy S Duos S7562. (Android OS, v4.0.4)

I am trying to move the apps installed to SD but its not happening there is no such option i tried the well known apps on play store for this task but they also don't have any such feature when installed on my phone. One of them even has it posted on its app description as given below:

_Galaxy S3 is not supported:
* Galaxy S3 configures the SD card as a secondary external storage. This is configured by Samsung. Nothing developers can do about this. Please contact Samsung for details.
Not supported devices:
* Galaxy S3, Note 2, Galaxy Nexus, Tablets
* read FAQ 10 for details: App 2 SD > MENU > Settings > About > FAQ_

I have also tried the _adb shell pm set-install-location 2_ command in the proper way.(The same command worked for my HTC Desire S and HTC Wildfire S).
So, Guys is there a way to move apps to the SD card, WITHOUT ROOTING. Just give me any information you might have about this. I am 
assuming this i a problem with the Samsung Android OS.

Since its gonna be my everyday usage phone, i don't feel like playing around or changing the stock OS.:cyclops:
Minor tweaks are alright.

Thanks Guys.


----------



## synkas (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello. i can't movie too apps to the sd. i tried tutioral with terminal emulator. but i don't like this. also i tried link2sd (was installed with pmp rom) but also i can't movie. i maked screenshot to show you warning from link2sd app. somebody knows how to fix it? everybody say "it's working etc." for galaxy s duos. but for me not working.... thanks


----------



## pushpinder.bal (Jun 2, 2014)

same problem with me.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## speedly mario (Feb 12, 2015)

*problems in move apps:*

hey guys whas up if u know any way to move apps to extsd card just tell me root unroot roms without roms anything just gave it to me cuz im sick from this phone so plsssssssssssssssss any way to solution plllls,and if there is a rom it will be better or app with root plllllllls just help me...................... :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:
if anyone can help me pllls msg me


----------



## youngWANDERER (Nov 25, 2015)

*hope this helps*

i will tell you how to swap your internal memory and external memory

ex. if you have a 8gb sd card, then your internal memory will be 8gb and the external will be 2gb

YOU DO THIS AT YOUR OWN RISK AND I TAKE NO LIABILITY IF SOMETHING GOES WRONG

HERE IS THE PROCEDURE

for this your phone must be rooted download root external 2 internal app from play store. allow the superuser request when you open the app.

go to settings

here

select Default SGS3 roms

select send rescan

select use per default

then go to the ext.sdcard device access

there u will see /dev/block/vold/179:49

change it to /dev/block/vold/179.33

go back on clicking the enternal 2 internal on the up left of the screen

select at boot (if not selected)

then click on external>internal

then on **at boot if init.d....

TADA

THATS IT NOW GO TO SETTINGS AND SEE YOUR STORAGE

BUBYE

"THIS IS APPLICABLE ONLY FOR GALAXY S DUOS"


----------

